# ID card pickup



## Mack (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi

Been through the process of applying for the Emirates ID card etc and have been away on business and vacation for a couple of months. I have had no messages either through the post or on my phone so don't know where my ID card is!

It was supposed to be delivered to the person nominated on my form, but no such luck!

Has anybody had to go and pickup their card after a couple of months? I need to know who to contact and where to go?

Cheers
Mack


----------



## Mack (Oct 1, 2008)

The short answer is ring empost on 600 56 5555 and quote the mobile number used when applying for the card. Empost are the responsible authority for card delivery.

Mack


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

Mack said:


> The short answer is ring empost on 600 56 5555 and quote the mobile number used when applying for the card. Empost are the responsible authority for card delivery.
> 
> Mack


My hubby got his temporary card 2 months ago, but still has yet to receive an actual physical hard copy...should he call that number or does it take them this long to produce an actual card (which doesn't surprise me!)


----------



## Mack (Oct 1, 2008)

AndreaMarshall said:


> My hubby got his temporary card 2 months ago, but still has yet to receive an actual physical hard copy...should he call that number or does it take them this long to produce an actual card (which doesn't surprise me!)



I would be inclined to call the number. If he paid to have it delivered, it wouldn't hurt to do a followup call. It took empost 6 months to deliver mine! And that was after numerous phone calls.
They say it should take about 3 weeks, but empost are so overloaded at the moment it pays to call and request delivery.
On the flip side, my wife got hers in 3 days - go figure??

Good Luck
Mack


----------

